# SHOW OFF YOUR BREITLING COLLECTION! Watches, SWAG, Clocks, signs, planes whatever you got



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

I 'm open for trades on one of the 2 clocks in the back! Couple of the clocks do not have AA's in them.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

My one an only Breitling.


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Beautiful, blue is the best color on the Aerospace.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

AMHOFF said:


> Beautiful, blue is the best color on the Aerospace.


Thanks! You have a great Breitling collection.


----------



## Arthur H (Nov 8, 2008)

I know there are a lot of people with more but i have

1 x Breitling the book
1 x Breitling for bentley book
1 x Breitling B01 book
1 x Breitling Servicing book
3 x baseball caps (1, as per pic, 1black and white and 1, black,white and red
1 x Breitling pen knife with leather pouch
2 x Breitling display stands
2 x Breitling Carry bags
1 x Breitling Carrier bag
1 x Breitling C.D carrier
6 x Breitling lanyards
4 x Breitling twissel sticks
1x Breitling Fighter tee shirt
1 x signed Breitling Orbiter post card
1 x Breitling jet team shop stand
And 8 Breitling catalogues

I will post some pics when i get it all out


----------



## Farid (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi all!

A few pics from the Ace Online HQ 
Hope you like


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Hmmmm.... Well, since 2003 I've acquired quite a bit of swag but have given most (almost all) of it away to family and friends. I'll try to remember as much as I can...

2 Breitling Navitimer flight jackets
1 Breitling MA-1 flight jacket
1 Breitling World Cup of Aerobatics flight jacket
1 Breitling CAP30 RC a/c
1 Breitling parka
8 Breitling hats
1 Breitling visor
1 Breitling golf umbrella
2 Breitling golf bags
2 Breitling knives
2 Breitling lighters
1 Breitling ash tray (no, I do not smoke)
3 Breitling back packs
2 Breitling CD cases
1 Breitling briefcase
1 pair Breitling yellow socks
1 Breitling large sport bag
5 Breitling T-shirts
7 Breitling polo shirts
3 Breitling pens
2 Breitling "The Book" (many thanks to my good friend Frank ("Helderburg") who provided a wonderful gift for my sister & her husband!)
1 Scott Carpenter commemorative medallion and 50th anny boarding pass
3 earlier catalogs and price lists/brochure
2 "Made by Breitling" books
2 Bentley books
1 Breitling Aerosports DVD
3 Breitling advertising posters
2 Breitling crystal watch holders
1 2004-2005 sales handbook
1 2006-2007 sales handbook
All Breitling "Chronologs"

I'm sure there's something I missed but my memory is fading with age... My sister has a few of the more rare items including the World Cup flight jacket (1 of five Swiss made for staff at the event in 2004 - wearing it in the pic below) and truly one-of-a-kind jewelry I had made for her birthday from the extra Pilot bracelet links which came with her Callisto. A jeweler friend of mine used his brother's industrial laser soldering machine to make the earrings and necklace for sis. Soldering white gold onto 316L stainless is impossible without one of those bad boys. :roll: A pic below of her watch with the jewelry...

BTW, wifey thinks (knows?) that anyone with such an obsession in "junk" must be a little off kilter. I probably agree with her... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Sodding heck guys, I was quite happy with my baseball cap, lanyard with earplugs, pen and a couple of Chronologs until I saw this little lot. Where have I been going wrong?
Love the clocks Amhoff and the wings Ron....I won't bother posting a picture of my stuff (walks off kicking his heels).
Any donations, greatly received!:-d
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## poppydog (Nov 18, 2009)

Beats the hell out of me where this stuff comes from! I remember telephoning BUK a couple of years ago for anything like this, and they had nothing. I've bought three Breitlings from the same AD and haven't even had a catalogue!

Although . . . I just remembered - I sent my Steelfish in for a maintenance service and which was done gratis: the AD said that Breitling does that sometimes.


----------



## K_O_S_T_A_S (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi everyone. My name's Konstantinos and here are my Breitling watches. 

Chronomat 44



and Chronomat Calibre 13



Greetings from Greece


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Love the jacket- wonder if I could find one in 3XL-tall...


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

here are my Breitlings in no particular order, enjoy the pics


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

Great photos, y'all!

I have lusted after those Breitling wall and desk clocks since I started caring about watches...  and what pilot's den isn't complete without a wing?!


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

*More Breitling clock info- **Breitling huit jours alarm clock- Only 1000 made in the 90's/original price was about 2k*


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

*Breitling Radar tower clock from the 1950's- *


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

*Breitling AD counter top display clock(not for sale printed on rear of stand)/ huit jours alarm clock*


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Can't contribute much in accessaries, but, I love Breitling...


----------



## crownpuller (Jun 8, 2012)

I'll put up a picture of my 'meagre' collection as soon as the Aerospace is back from 'the shop'....


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

Some are gone but not forgotten.

















[








IMG]http://i213.photobucket.com/albums/cc170/falcon4311/Breitling%20Steelfish/BreitlingSteelfish2.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

The Headwind is next on the list.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

My two cents, ...



















Thanks for WATCH-ing


----------



## falcon4311 (Jul 28, 2008)

AMHOFF said:


> The Headwind is next on the list.


It's one of my favs, it took me months to find one.


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## crownpuller (Jun 8, 2012)

As 'promised':


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

Here's mine










And the other wrist shot for today


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Just added a AD Breitling mirror to the collection!!


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody have anything new?!


----------



## LazySteve89 (Aug 16, 2010)

AMHOFF said:


> Anybody have anything new?!


Yes! Here's my only Breitling with my only piece of Breitling swag... it's a start!


----------



## wessa (Feb 10, 2012)

I have a strange feeling that my Breitling watches and swag collection will swell somewhat after my visit to Zhuhai China Airshow and Breitling Dragon Tour next week.
As such I shall refrain from posting my pictures until later next week when I am back ;-)


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Here are my watches and some swag...
































































Cheers,
Brice


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

Brice said:


>


I did not know we had a fellow member who happens to be a model for GQ magazine!!! Great shots my very good friend!
Best,
Ron


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I did not know we had a fellow member who happens to be a model for GQ magazine!!! Great shots my very good friend!
> Best,
> Ron


Mrs Brice - the actual photographer - has much appreciated your kind comment, Ron... b-)

Take care,
Brice


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody have anything new?!


----------



## icqcq (Nov 11, 2008)

OK, everything else being fully evident, tell us about your perfectly round spectacles, which remind me of those worn by Our Hero in Man on Fire (but better)....


----------



## Brice (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, due to my part time life in Beijing, I can dive into the incredibly deep local market... b-)
:-d

Cheers,
Brice


----------



## cgs (Feb 9, 2010)

O2AFAC67 said:


> Hmmmm.... Well, since 2003 I've acquired quite a bit of swag but have given most (almost all) of it away to family and friends. I'll try to remember as much as I can...
> 
> 2 Breitling Navitimer flight jackets
> 1 Breitling MA-1 flight jacket
> ...


Hi Ron,

Have always been impressed with your collection of watches but your breitling accessories takes your wwisdom to a new level.

regards

Col.


----------



## little big feather (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, This is my first post here. I've only got the one Breitling.
View attachment 1003289

View attachment 998426


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Anybody get any new toys?!?!


----------



## bevrg4u (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## alizmi (Jun 13, 2012)

I got this backpack after I added to the collection in March. Not sure if the red is the newest but I haven't seen it.


----------



## AMHOFF (Jan 31, 2012)

Been a long while!! Bump


----------



## crc32 (Jan 10, 2007)

These appear to be very rare, as they were not even mentioned in this thread so far:










Bought it together with "B the Book" and a fat B ballpoint for $50,- from a young woman that sold her ex-boyfrieds stuff...


----------



## Drbalance (May 23, 2008)

I love this little pocket umbrella...


----------

